# I'd like all of you to help me with a speaker build



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been incognito the last several months, very busy with a new job. The HT bug is hitting me again. As many of us here I'm never satisfied with my equipment. Earlier this year I purchased all new Emotiva gear (amps and processor), Optoma projector, custom built 2TB HT PC (which I'll be expanding hard drive space to 12TB) and XBox1. Now my speakers I've had for 10+ years (excluding a Dayton RS1202K) all Klipsch. I've always been a Klipsch horn guy and have been really kicking around an upgrade but a different company has caught my eye,,,,JTR. Problem is I just dont have the budget so I'd like to try another route... I want to build speakers, an experiment so to speak, lol. My father is a retired cabinet/furniture makers so construction wont be a issue. I'd like to purchase drivers from Parts Express, possibly using all Dayton drivers(but I'm open to suggestions). I'm going to be upgrading my sub to dual Dayton 18" HO cabinet/driver kits from PE, powered by a Behringer amp..... Now here is where I need help, the front 3 LCR. I want to stick with horns in a WTW array, similar to JTR Noesis 212HT or 2285HT(I can use 8',10" or 12", you call it). I want impact, clarity, dynamics, efficiency. I have NO idea how to select and design a speaker, so I'd like all of you to help me. What should I get? Woofers? Horns? Crossovers? Cabinet size, dimensions, design? You tell me and I will buy and build. All help will be greatly appreciated. 

Hope you're all enjoying the holidays!!!!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rawsawhd said:


> I've been incognito the last several months, very busy with a new job. The HT bug is hitting me again. As many of us here I'm never satisfied with my equipment. Earlier this year I purchased all new Emotiva gear (amps and processor), Optoma projector, custom built 2TB HT PC (which I'll be expanding hard drive space to 12TB) and XBox1. Now my speakers I've had for 10+ years (excluding a Dayton RS1202K) all Klipsch. I've always been a Klipsch horn guy and have been really kicking around an upgrade but a different company has caught my eye,,,,JTR. Problem is I just dont have the budget so I'd like to try another route... I want to build speakers, an experiment so to speak, lol. My father is a retired cabinet/furniture makers so construction wont be a issue. I'd like to purchase drivers from Parts Express, possibly using all Dayton drivers(but I'm open to suggestions). I'm going to be upgrading my sub to dual Dayton 18" HO cabinet/driver kits from PE, powered by a Behringer amp..... Now here is where I need help, the front 3 LCR. I want to stick with horns in a WTW array, similar to JTR Noesis 212HT or 2285HT(I can use 8',10" or 12", you call it). I want impact, clarity, dynamics, efficiency. I have NO idea how to select and design a speaker, so I'd like all of you to help me. What should I get? Woofers? Horns? Crossovers? Cabinet size, dimensions, design? You tell me and I will buy and build. All help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the holidays!!!!


congrats on making the jump! I love me some Klipsch horns too and the JTR's are great speakers, they'll trash your Klipsch's.... now, I'd stick with a proven design already. Making your own speaker is daunting enough as it is, but the only way to get a good crossover is to take measurements, test a crossover, take more measurements, tweak it, and spend a LOOOOOOOOOT of time and money re-doing a crossover a dozen times to get it sounding right. 

if you like the JTR's you REALLY need to check out the Diysoundgroup offerings like the 1099 or the Fusion 10 Max or the Tempests. they went head to head with the 2285's and it was considered a draw... I have a trio of their cheap thrills and they will make your old Klipsch's sound like garbage.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> congrats on making the jump! I love me some Klipsch horns too and the JTR's are great speakers, they'll trash your Klipsch's.... now, I'd stick with a proven design already. Making your own speaker is daunting enough as it is, but the only way to get a good crossover is to take measurements, test a crossover, take more measurements, tweak it, and spend a LOOOOOOOOOT of time and money re-doing a crossover a dozen times to get it sounding right.
> 
> if you like the JTR's you REALLY need to check out the Diysoundgroup offerings like the 1099 or the Fusion 10 Max or the Tempests. they went head to head with the 2285's and it was considered a draw... I have a trio of their cheap thrills and they will make your old Klipsch's sound like garbage.


Looking at their page now. I'm liking those Fusion 10 Max's...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I like those Fusion 10 Max speakers. Does anyone else know of any other speakers like this? Websites? Links?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rawsawhd said:


> I like those Fusion 10 Max speakers. Does anyone else know of any other speakers like this? Websites? Links?


The pi speakers are also horn based


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

If you decide to go ahead and build something take lots of pictures. We would all love. Hear your impressions also no matter what way you decide,to go


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

orion said:


> If you decide to go ahead and build something take lots of pictures. We would all love. Hear your impressions also no matter what way you decide,to go


I most definitely will! This will be happening after new years some time, budgets tight around the holidays and as we all know this is an expensive hobby. lol..... Between the seating, front 3 speakers and 2 subs/amps I've got a $4k budget... I'm impatient and excited to get started and many pics will follow....


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I built the Fusion Tempest for my L C R and they play loud and clean. Great for HT. however for critical music listening I prefer a soft dome tweeter. BUT for heavy metal, rap, etc the Fusions play loud, clean, and have pretty good base. You may want to try the Fusion 15 Sentinel V2. Keep in mind they all use the same CD, only the waveguide is increased in size to allow for wider dispersion and the woofer keeps getting bigger. Good luck, you will be happy with any of them. FYI They are experimenting on 18's and 21's for the future fusion line. Maybe next year after they decide on a design, lots of discussion at the moment.
ps. My Tempest blew away my friends Klipsch Heresy, he was surprised due to the size and cost.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Im just about ready to pull the trigger but i'm a bit confused as to what to get. The subs are a done deal, dual 18" from parts express with the flatpacks. I'm very up in the air with the amp. Kicking around Behringer epq2000, ep4000, nu3000, Crown xls2000 or a qsc gx5. Each one has pros and cons. Power is good in all of them but I'm also looking for reliability, quietness, etc... The other issue I have is with the main/center. I like the Cinema Max10's but because of the size and location(they'd sit on top of the subs) of where the subs are going they'd be to big. So I'm seriously considering 3 88specials across the front... I also must relocate my equipment and add 2-3 dedicated 20amp breakers. To the right of my screen I'm going to cut a whole in the wall to my old equipment/dvd closet. This will give a clean look in the theater and easy access to the rear of the equipment.

Also I'll be selling my Dayton RS1202K 1000w subwoofer. Its a great sub but doesnt fit into my plans. Heavy sucker though 170lb, built like a tank. (the newest model is a bit lighter).


----------



## hesster (Jan 10, 2015)

I always wanted to build a high end line array since the imaging and sound field is fantastic. I went with the LS9 and LSC designs from GR Research, and added my own "touch" to them with a custom crossover and South American Rosewood Veneer. These are is not a cake walk to build, but there is also the LS6 which is a little smaller. GR Research has some excellent DIY speakers. I used to power all of my speakers with Behringer Amps out of a good Yamaha Receiver, but these and similar PA Amps are really not ideal for great HT sound (OK for a Subwoofer). I now power them with Emotiva XPR-1 mono blocks, XPA-5, and a XMC-1 Processor - man what a difference. The sound is freaky good, and these can play LOUD as the many individual woofers/tweeters do not work as hard to move air.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, those look awesome! Welcome.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

hesster said:


> I always wanted to build a high end line array since the imaging and sound field is fantastic. I went with the LS9 and LSC designs from GR Research, and added my own "touch" to them with a custom crossover and South American Rosewood Veneer. These are is not a cake walk to build, but there is also the LS6 which is a little smaller. GR Research has some excellent DIY speakers. I used to power all of my speakers with Behringer Amps out of a good Yamaha Receiver, but these and similar PA Amps are really not ideal for great HT sound (OK for a Subwoofer). I now power them with Emotiva XPR-1 mono blocks, XPA-5, and a XMC-1 Processor - man what a difference. The sound is freaky good, and these can play LOUD as the many individual woofers/tweeters do not work as hard to move air.


Very nice!!!! Though a bit beyond what I can do. lol.....


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, I ordered my subs and amp yesterday. Should get them Wednesday or Thursday, though this snowstorm will probably effect that. Putting off the speakers for month ($$$ things pop up always). This is turning into a bigger project then I expected. I'm going to be cutting a hole in the wall to the left of the screen for new location of equipment. This will put the back side into a closet of an unused bedroom which will give me easy access. From there I'll be running 3 dedicated 20amp circuits into the closet. I also need to build a cabinet for equipment and trim it out. Fun times!!!!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

My 2 Dayton 18" subs and flatpacks came today. Alas, one of the dust covers on a sub was not attached so I'll be shipping it back for another. Its always something.... Plus the amp didnt ship with the rest of the order and will be shipping tomorrow. I've always had good luck with P.E. so I'll let them slide. lol


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rawsawhd said:


> My 2 Dayton 18" subs and flatpacks came today. Alas, one of the dust covers on a sub was not attached so I'll be shipping it back for another. Its always something.... Plus the amp didnt ship with the rest of the order and will be shipping tomorrow. I've always had good luck with P.E. so I'll let them slide. lol


oooooo, that's never fun. shipping a driver back is sluggish


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> oooooo, that's never fun. shipping a driver back is sluggish


I've been dealing with one of the sales reps direct, she's very nice (I think its always better to talk to someone on the phone when I'm buying anything of real value) so I'm sure she'll be right on it... Last year I had a similar issue with some replacement 10" drivers I bought. One had a magnet not attached. I took pics and e-mailed/called them. They sent another one out that day and picked the bad one up the next.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> oooooo, that's never fun. shipping a driver back is sluggish


Taken care of this morning. Already shipped out and will be here Monday!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the subs done. Still waiting on getting the speakers. For now I had to put my Klipsch on top of the subs, upside down because of horn height.... Keep in mind this will all look different in a few weeks/months. Equipment will go in wall to left of screen. New speakers (most likely the 88 specials). I may go with a power drop down 120" screen. We just ordered new furniture for the room and it should be here by Friday... Also my girlfriend bought me a Harmony ultimate one remote to control everything. I just came back from Lowes with new light switches from Lutron! 


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rawsaw/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------

